# Good or Bad Idea?



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

Anyone use the Superbirds that Bumper Boy sales for their launchers? Are they durable ? Should I just buy more bumpers ? 

Thanks


----------



## yellrdog (Apr 29, 2005)

I am interested in them too, seems everytime I train I have atleast one bumper explode, tired of sending them in.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

I've got the teal,only been used about 25 times holding up so far but really do not use them that much,would not buy them again.But I in love with the bird basket,but also have only used them about 30 times so not sure how they will hold up.Hope that it helps.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I've got a bunch of the Mallard Superbirds and they are fine. Dogs seem to like them and the are quite visable on the ground and in the water. I do believe the bumpers hold up a bit better though.


----------

